# freebsd-update 6.0 to ...?



## dave (Sep 25, 2009)

Does anyone have experience using freebsd-update to update a 6.0-RELEASE box?  All my ports are up to date.  I guess I am just wondering.. is this considered really risky?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 25, 2009)

I think most would update to 6.4 first. Once that's done you could move to 7.x. To keep the same ports you will need to install misc/compat6x. It's recommended to recompile all your ports when on 7.x though.


----------



## luca (Oct 4, 2009)

Months ago I upgraded from 6.4 -> 7.1 following this guide

http://people.freebsd.org/~rse/upgrade/freebsd-upgrade-6x-7x.txt 

   - luca


----------

